# Whats Christmas Menu



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

On thanksgiving I started dry aging a 12 lb bone in ribeye. Had water loss of about 11 percent...perfect.
Prime Rib cooked to about 120 degrees, and rest before serving...that should bring the internal to aoubt 130...
Creamed spinach, Sauteed Asparagus,Mashed Potatos, Candied carrots.
Home Made Yeast Rolls. Horse Radish Sauce,Aujus.
Mustang Grape wine started in june the old fashioned way..Very good, will bottle today.
Neice is bringing dessert. and round it all out with a nice 1980 fonesca vintage port....


----------



## joeswine (Dec 23, 2013)

*Christmas and the seven fishes*

WE USUALLY DO A ITALIAN TRADITION (THE SEVEN FISHES)ALTHOUGH WE DON'T DO SEVEN DIFFERENT FISHES WE COME SOMEWHERE CLOSE AT THE DINNER TABLE ON CHRISTMAS EVE,WITH THE ENTIRE FAMILY IN TOW.

WE ALWAYS START OFF WITH DRINKS,WINE OF COURSE ,VODKA,OR MIX DRINKS ALONG WITH THE USUAL SUSPECTS,CHEESES,MEATS AND OLIVES.THEN WE SET DOWN.

FIRST COURSE ANTIPASTO,ALONG WITH GARLIC AND CRUSTED BREADS,AND A LARGE BOWL OF COOKED SHRIMP TO PERFECTION,RED AND WHITE WINE.
SECOND COURSE,CLAMS AND SPAGHETTI FOR ALL ALONG WITH LONG HOTS AND PLENTY OF WINE RED WILL BE THE SANGIOVESE AND AMARONE,THE WHITE WILL BE SUAVE AND PINO GRIS.
THIRD COURSE STARTS WITH ASSORTED VEGETABLES,LIKE CAULIFLOWER'S FRITTERS,BROCCOLI ROBBIE,MORE ANTIPASTO,ALONG WITH THE BREAD AND WINE,USUALLY I WILL ADD TWO FISHES TO THIS MIX THIS YEAR IT WILL BE ITALIAN STYLE TALOPIA AND PRAWNS AND A CREAMY DILL SAUCE,ALONG WITH CRUSTED BREADS AND MORE WINE.
FORTH COURSE,IS ALWAYS FRUIT THEN DESERT AND BRANDY'S AND EXPRESSO OR CAPPUCCINO ALONG SIDE OF WHICH IS CELLOS ,LEMON AND CITRUS OR HAZELNUT WHICH IS MY FAVORITE.
*THEN WE OPEN PACKAGES,MERRY **CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD **A NIGHT. BY THIS TIME THE CREW IS HAVING TO BE ROLLED OUT THE DOOR AND A GREAT EVENING HOLIDAY HAS BEEN HAD BY ALL. WE MAKE SURE EVEYONE IS FIT TO DRIVE BEFORE THEY LEAVE.*


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

joe thats a heck of a menu.....sounds excellent and fun to do.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah, Joe. I remember _la festa dei sette pesci _very well! It was a grand tradition at our house and my Mom would spends days preparing for it. Some of the dishes we had were calamari & tomato sauce over pasta, baked eel and onions, a cold salad made with baccala, fried smelts, sautéed shrimp and garlic, mussels steamed in wine and lemon juice, battered and baked white fish such as flounder,...it was great. We used to sit down to dinner at about 7:00 PM and the meal would end with 11:00 PM with Italian pastries, fruit and grappa. It is sad to see some of the old traditions going by the wayside. To quote the inimitable Archie Bunker, "Nostalgia isn't what it used to be!"


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 23, 2013)

We'll be starting with smoked salmon and cocktail shrimp. Then, moving into a grill roasted tenderloin, salad, fresh rolls and a TBD veg. Banana cream pie and Amaretto for dessert.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

Banana cream pie and amaretto, sounds perfect with each other...I like that.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 23, 2013)

*Rocky*

SOME OF THE OLD TRADITIONS ARE STILL WORTH KEEPING,DON'T YOU THINK!


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 23, 2013)

Christmas Eve will be rack of lamb (cooked sous vide, then broiled to brown the outside); roasted artichokes; herbed, roasted new potatoes; roasted lima beans with olives and garlic.


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 23, 2013)

Christmas Eve we start with home made corn choder then grilled lamb chops and tenderloin, grilled asparagus, fingerling potatoes and new this year mac and cheese. Dessert is apple pie and cheesecake. Christmas morning we have a early brunch before my daugter and son- in- law go to New York to see his family. We make Quiche, oven roasted poatoe and french toast, and bacon. Christmas dinner at my in-laws is antipasto, home made pasta and "gravy" ham, crown roast pork and all the trimmings. Then my desserts, ricotta pie, cheesecake, Italian pastry and cookies. Oh yeah we have tons of alcohol too. Bakervinyard


----------



## Rocky (Dec 23, 2013)

joeswine said:


> SOME OF THE OLD TRADITIONS ARE STILL WORTH KEEPING,DON'T YOU THINK!



For sure, Joe. However, over the years my generation and my daughter's generation have evolved the menu to more 'Merigan,' as my Grandfather used to say. Now we have things like lobster, shrimp cocktail,_ fried_ calamari, king crab legs, oysters, etc. I still make the smelts (lightly battered and deep fried) but no longer do the eel or octopus. I did not even like them when I was a kid but we had to eat some for "good luck in the new year."


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

i might be the only southerner who hates black eyed peas...but had to eat as a kid....for luck also.
I hated picking them, i hated shelling them, and hated eating them
...


----------



## tonyt (Dec 23, 2013)

Rocky said:


> 'Merigan,' as my Grandfather used to say.



My Grandfather said "Amidicani". In fact I married a beautiful "Amidicani" girl. But she keeps our freezer full of Arancini, Spedini, Red Gravy and meat balls and so on so I guess she's more Sicialiano now.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 24, 2013)

*Chrismas dinner*

UNDERSTOOD *ROCKY. *


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> On thanksgiving I started dry aging a 12 lb bone in ribeye. Had water loss of about 11 percent...perfect.
> Prime Rib cooked to about 120 degrees, and rest before serving...that should bring the internal to aoubt 130...
> Creamed spinach, Sauteed Asparagus,Mashed Potatos, Candied carrots.
> Home Made Yeast Rolls. Horse Radish Sauce,Aujus.
> ...


 

James, 

How do you make your au jous? I have tried, but I never can seem to get it right.


----------

